# the light system



## chrisvasey (Sep 28, 2004)

[/SIZE] can any one explain what the light system is and how would i put it into practice, what should the feeding be and how long should the youngsters be on the light


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Chris,

I've used the light system the last two years to pretty good success. For it to work well you need to have some early youngsters. They should be banded by March 1 which means that to get a couple of rounds of babies your breeders should be paired now. Once the babies are weaned, they should be placed in the YB loft where the lights are on at least 17 hours a day. Now when the lights come on and go off depends on when you will exercise your YBs. If you loft fly them in the evenings then have them come on about 1:00 am and go off at sunrise. If you exercise them in the mornings have them go on when it gets dark and turn off around midnight - just so they get at least 17 hours of light which needs to be coordinated with your sunrise and sunset times. Of course, you will need to get a timer to do this but any cheap one will work. I use the florescent 4' shop lamps.

What you are doing is encouraging the molt to happen more quickly than it would normally so when you start training your YBs for race season about 4-6 weeks before your first race they will have molted all their primary feathers and grown new ones.

As for feeding, make sure your breeders are fed all they want at least twice daily - a very high protein mix. If you can find pigeon pellets like from Heritage Acres to add to a regular grain mix that will be excellent. Otherwise, use laying pellets but make sure that it does not contain antibiotics. When you place the YBs in the racing loft or weaning pen keep them on the same feed for a couple of weeks but start adding a little barley. You'll also need to start training them to trap at this early stage. At 5-6 weeks they should be starting to circle around the loft.

There's a very good video tape on the light system that is sold by CBS. Here's the link:
http://www.cbspigeon.com/supplies/videos/

I'll tell you when you need to turn off the lights and cut and pull the 10th flight later.

Some others should be along to give you their opinions, too.

Bruce


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would still say that It would be so much better to just start the young bird season .At a later time. The birds would be in better natural form and less would be lost . Less would need to be raised. And better wins would be the benifit. The light system may help with a edge. But over all several people will not use it. Shows have changed over the years to later dates. This helps as the young birds are through the moult and can be shown . With better chances of placing. I know most clubs will not make changes. But its a thought that would work well. A simple single 100, 200, and 300. hundred mile race or a 1,2 2, then 3. Thats a 3 to 4 week race season. And can still have A and B races. I know I went off subject. But its a thought that sticks with me.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

OK Robert. Better natural form, less losses... what's this? Do you have evidence that this is so? Better wins? My birds went thru an early molt and look pretty nice for it. To my thinking they're as well feathered as any that molted naturally. Most in my club and combine do not use the light/dark system and their losses aren't any less than mine.

As far as later races, I doubt that will happen. We race late in Texas but I still like to get them in an early molt for trainiing. Frankly, I like more races than less. Some of us only race YBs. Having 3-4 races... why bother? Healthy YBs can race 8 - 10 races - it's just the distances that need to be monitored.

Just a friendly challenge - thanks.

Bruce


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Through racing later after the moult is getting complete. more birds are getting smooth in feather. So losses that are from unconditioned birds are less . Yes your birds will be smooth in feather by the light/ dark system. Less races is because waiting until the birds are in natural better feather instead of having to adapt a way to bring them into moult early Is having to wait a little longer. Better wins is because. Most the time when you run a 1, 2 , and 3. through 2 times different birds win. And really some times its with less numbers. To me its a better win say first 3 hundred race had 700 birds in it. Then the last 3 hundred had only 350 birds. Numbers and most the birds having good feather makes a good win. I am not saying onme is better then the other. But even just one great race is better then several ok races. And the young birds do not work as hard when they are still growing. They make better old bird racers and go on to make better breeders. I know most clubs will not change. But at a point I still can think this would be better all the way around. Just like some people know it is better to not over work any young bird. So they wont race at all until yearlings. I do not want to debate much on this subject. As I know my idea will never happen. But its good for the birds. And can work. Just like you posted on the light/dark system. It works. But it is a method not practiced by a lot of flyers yet. And would even help people that show birds But most shows have moved to later dates letting the birds moult better befor shows get started. Good subject though. And glad it has helped you prep. your birds better.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, Robert. I'll agree not to debate you and will "agree to disagree" on many of your points. Bruce


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Good one Birdy. I know several People will disagree with what I said. But thats why we are different. Makes it interesting though. Like how you posted your comment


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Short and Sweet*



chrisvasey said:


> [/SIZE] can any one explain what the light system is and how would i put it into practice, what should the feeding be and how long should the youngsters be on the light


 Depending on the experience of the reader, sometimes less is better. 
The "Light" system advances the moult by giving your birds additional light. 
The "Darkening" system retards the moult by reducing the amount of light. With these two systems, you are fooling mother nature and the birds as to what time of the year it is. The "Natural"  system, is letting mother nature do what she does. 

There are video tapes available out there to give you all of the details. I think there are advantages and disadvantages to every system. I have used all of the above and have won races, under each system.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*wheres my feathers*

have not used this system however while i was investigating it the extended light period does not produce an early moult but retards it so that the bird has not started to loose flight feathers before the race season yet towards the end of race season will do poorly due to the catch up effect of heavy moulting. shall i dust off my book


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Confuse the issue ?*



pigeon george said:


> have not used this system however while i was investigating it the extended light period does not produce an early moult but retards it so that the bird has not started to loose flight feathers before the race season yet towards the end of race season will do poorly due to the catch up effect of heavy moulting. shall i dust off my book


 The first question to ask, is if left to nature, when would a pigeon normally moult ? The strain of growing feathers, would be done when there is plenty of food. If you would be in the dead of winter, would you have more light or less ? So if you were moving from a time period of more light to less light, what would the pigeon be inclined to do ?
Then throw in the question of when the pigeon is hatched, and when your race season begins, and where you are on earth. Then adding light or subtracting light, will affect the pigeon, as to what season it is. Today is 12/14/04 my birds are thinking it is 03/14/05, so what are their bodies doing right now ?


----------



## Filimon (Oct 22, 2010)

sir is it possible not to pull or cut the 8,9,10th flight.when you are using the light system??? I am from the Philippines, and how many months i need to used this system give 17 hours of light, when i should stop thank you..


----------

